# Comment supprimer une chanson depuis Musique ?



## le20sur20 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

je souhaite simplement supprimer une chanson depuis musique. Comment faire ?

- j'ai eu cette chanson en téléchargement gratuit depuis l'itunes store, téléchargé directement depuis l'iphone.

-  dans réglage > musique  j'ai désactivé "afficher toute la musique" pensant que ça disparaitrait mais non (je l'ai peut etre téléchargée, elle n'est plus dans le cloud, c'est probablement pour ça qu'elle ne disparait pas).

- je suis allé dans mes achats de l'itunestore  (depuis l'iphone) et la chanson apparait.
(2 fois dans Tous> à la lettre de l'artiste   ;    deja premier truc étrange       mais  1 seule fois dans  "tous les morceaux"      j'ignore pourquoi ça apparait en double)

- cette chanson n'apparait pas dans l'itunes de mon mac



Donc comment faire pour la supprimer  ou au moins la faire retourner dans le cloud   (logo cloud avec une fleche vers le bas a coté du titre de la chanson) (comme ça en désactivant "afficher toute la musique" elle n'apparaitra plus.)



merci et j'espere que ma question  n'a pas deja été posée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------

Sous IOS 7.0.2


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2013)

Je prie pour que le ciel m'apporte une reponse... ou l'un de vous.


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2013)

peut etre devrais-je déplacer ce post dans la categorie iphone , et non IOS, peut etre aurai-je plus de reponse?


----------



## 47890 (1 Novembre 2013)

bonjour. sur la musique que tu veux supprimer tu glisse ton doigt apres tu verra un bouton supprimer rouge et tu appuie dessus


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2013)

47890 a dit:


> bonjour. sur la musique que tu veux supprimer tu glisse ton doigt apres tu verra un bouton supprimer rouge et tu appuie dessus




OMG
tout ça pour ça !  (je supprime toujours le contenu depuis Itunes c'est pour ça que je ne savais pas le faire)

merci 47890


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2013)

Bon bah maintenant que j'ai supprimé cette chanson de la memoire de l'iphone, elle apparait toujours dans la liste des morceaux avec le logo du nuage et de la fleche qui descend.

Je sais bien que je peux le masquer en désactivant "afficher toute la musique"  dans parametres, mais moi je voudrais la faire disparaitre definitivement, pas seulement la masquer  (d'autant plus que j'ai d'autres morceaux dans le meme cas que je veux , eux par contre, voir apparaitre). 

Merci d'avance a ceux qui pourront m'aider


----------



## skynext (1 Novembre 2013)

Le logo du nuage signifie que le morceau n'est pas sur ton appareil mais dans le Cloud.
Le morceau semble donc bien avoir été supprimer le nuages permet de le récupérer a partir des servers Apple.


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Novembre 2013)

skynext a dit:


> Le logo du nuage signifie que le morceau n'est pas sur ton appareil mais dans le Cloud.
> Le morceau semble donc bien avoir été supprimer le nuages permet de le récupérer a partir des servers Apple.



Je te remercie, j'avais compris cela. 

Mais y a-t-il possibilité de faire disparaitre ce titre du listing des morceaux achetés, afin qu'il n'apparaisse plus, meme en nuage, dans la liste de mes morceaux ?


----------



## skynext (2 Novembre 2013)

Vas dans r&#233;glages -musique- et d&#233;sactive "afficher toute la musique"
J'esp&#232;re que cela t'aidera


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Novembre 2013)

skynext a dit:


> Vas dans réglages -musique- et désactive "afficher toute la musique"
> J'espère que cela t'aidera



AU SECOURS !
j'ai bien désactivé ce parametre, et le morceau est revenu !

Mais le pire, c'est que quand je glisse le doigt de droite a gauche sur le morceau, il ne se passe rien, le bouton " supprimer" n'apparait pas  (alors qu'il apparait très bien sur les autres morceaux).


Détail important :   ce morceau contient 2 fois   3 petits points 

3 petits points  noirs car le titre est trop long, pas affiché en entier (classique)
3 petits points rouge/rose encore plus a droite , frolant les lettres alphabetiques

Dans Itunes store > achats > musique >  j'ai un message "toute votre musique dispo a été telechargée sur cet appareil".  Donc le morceau est bien dans la memoire interne de mon telephone , mais je ne peux pas le supprimer. 

De grâce, aidez-moi, ça me rend fou


----------



## le20sur20 (5 Novembre 2013)

bon oubliez les 3 petits points rouges, en fait c'est juste le morceau en cours d'ecoute.

mais pour le reste je suis tjrs bloqué.


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Décembre 2013)

j'ai effacé tut l'iphone et pourtant la chanson est revenue quand j'ai mis mon identifiant app store. Comment faire svp ? je ne veux plus jamais ecouter cette chanson !


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2013)

Normalement pour faire disparaître quelque chose (morceau de musique, film...) de ton compte, il faut le faire sur iTunes, à partir du Mac, donc.
S'il est téléchargé, supprime le. Il continuera à apparaître avec l'icône du nuage.
Re-supprimé le. Tu auras un message d'alerte du genre "Désirez vous masquer ce morceau de vos achats iTunes". Accepte. Il n'apparaîtra plus nulle part. S'il est téléchargé sur ton iPhone et que tu le supprimes, il n'apparaîtra donc plus, même avec l'icône du nuage et ne sera plus téléchargé automatiquement, ce qui t'est manifestement arrivé pour une raison qui m'échappe, mais peu importe...


----------



## Norshide (30 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir, 
Le sujet date un peu mais je viens de trouver une solution.
En effet, j'ai eu aussi une musique qui ne se supprimais pas sur mon Iphone 4. En fait, il s'agissait d'un clip vidéo.
Pour  le supprimer, je suis allé dans -Réglages- -Général- -Utilisation-  (dans l'onglet -Stockage-) -Vidéos- et normalement apparaissent les  clips. Il suffit de cliquer sur -Modifier- et supprimer ceux qui te  gênent. 
Voila  ça a marché pour moi alors j'espère que ça marchera pour toi aussi.


----------



## Marylouloute (29 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir ! Toute l'après midi j'était sur ce problème là et j'ai trouver la solution! Je me suis déconnecter de mon compte iTunes STORE sur mon téléphone et les chansons que je ne veux plus avec le nuage ICLOUD on disparu !!  
J'espère que ça vous a bien aidé! Bonne soirée!


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Juillet 2014)

Magnifique ! 
Cependant le jour où tu te reconnecteras, ça risque de revenir.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2014)

C'est même certain !!


----------

